# Bold very small schooling fish?



## UllavL (21 Feb 2016)

Hi, I have 20 trigonostima espei in my 84 l tank and debate if I should change them for some other fish. I find them too big to really fit into the scape. Boraras will jump out and are too shy. So a bold schooling  fish, smaller than the espei, who like to stay in the water is what I'm looking for. Any ideas?


----------



## tim (21 Feb 2016)

I kept a group of boraras urophthalmoides (around 50 odd) in a 90x45x45 and never had any jump they did school well but I found they did seperate into to groups lovely little fish if you can get hold of them.


----------



## UllavL (21 Feb 2016)

The boraras I've had in there before have unfortunately jump and hid between the rocks  Don't think they are the best choice for this tank. I'm thinking of ha group of corydoras hastatus or pygmeaus? I already have a group of c habrosus in there but they stay on the bottom. Maybe would give the fauna a nice toned down look while the flora is more colourful and eye catching?


----------



## chrismiller12341 (21 Feb 2016)

"Pygmeaus". I think would be best they look great moving in a school. 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## UllavL (21 Feb 2016)

chrismiller12341 said:


> "Pygmeaus". I think would be best they look great moving in a school.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Thanks! How many do you think I'll need to get they to feel secure?


----------



## chrismiller12341 (21 Feb 2016)

I wouldn't go less than 6 or 7 they will feed on the bottom. Even though they spend alot of time mid level. But if your hasbrosus are as calm as mine they shouldn't mind sharing the space. But that's just my opinion. 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## darren636 (21 Feb 2016)

UllavL said:


> Thanks! How many do you think I'll need to get they to feel secure?



In that tank, 12 at least.

Even then , they will spook easily.


----------



## chrismiller12341 (21 Feb 2016)

I good size group of neon rasbora would be great too. They are smaller than your trigs. Would work good for scale. But its easy for me to say it's not my money. 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## darren636 (21 Feb 2016)

Microdevario are also prolific jumpers.

They don't care about much but will go over the edge


----------



## chrismiller12341 (21 Feb 2016)

Damn fish

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## UllavL (21 Feb 2016)

I was thinking more like 20 corys or so. And yes, those neon greens are great jumpers


----------



## chrismiller12341 (21 Feb 2016)

See you learn something everyday they are on my list of convince the wife we need them  I would have learnd that the hard way. 20 is what I would do. 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mort (21 Feb 2016)

I have a dozen or so Habrosus and they stayed in little groups to begin with and really swam about the tank up and down but after about one month they calmed down a lot and spend most of their time snuffling around the bottom in ones and two's before an occasional mad swim session. My tank is heavily planted so that might be part of the reason I don't see masses of them out together. I'd recommend them but not so much as a focal species unless you are sure they will work in your planned scape. I have 10 glowlight danio's and 10 golden pencilfish to fill the upper layer and the danio's are by far the best tight shoalers but perhaps a little big for your requirements.


----------



## alto (22 Feb 2016)

I've ~50 M kubotai in one tank, no jumper losses to date & no signs of any interest in such activity (these were listed as wild caught)

In contrast my P simulans are seriously shy, I began with ~20, then added another 17 or so (last the shop had) ... not much change ... they're everywhere IF no one's about (or one sits very, very quietly)
- this is a wild caught group; I had a few jumper losses when kept in the small Q tank, but no signs of jump activity in the wider,taller tank

Generally the dwarf Cory's are much more outgoing when kept in large schools  ... begin with ~20 if budget allows (& more if possible) - C hastatus seem to be the most mid water oriented


----------



## UllavL (22 Feb 2016)

mort said:


> I have a dozen or so Habrosus and they stayed in little groups to begin with and really swam about the tank up and down but after about one month they calmed down a lot and spend most of their time snuffling around the bottom in ones and two's before an occasional mad swim session. My tank is heavily planted so that might be part of the reason I don't see masses of them out together. I'd recommend them but not so much as a focal species unless you are sure they will work in your planned scape. I have 10 glowlight danio's and 10 golden pencilfish to fill the upper layer and the danio's are by far the best tight shoalers but perhaps a little big for your requirements.


I agree with you on the habrosus, they stay on the ground. Therefore I was thinking of adding a school of pygmeaus since they aren't as bottom oriented. What do you think?


----------



## UllavL (22 Feb 2016)

alto said:


> I've ~50 M kubotai in one tank, no jumper losses to date & no signs of any interest in such activity (these were listed as wild caught)
> 
> In contrast my P simulans are seriously shy, I began with ~20, then added another 17 or so (last the shop had) ... not much change ... they're everywhere IF no one's about (or one sits very, very quietly)
> - this is a wild caught group; I had a few jumper losses when kept in the small Q tank, but no signs of jump activity in the wider,taller tank
> ...



Interesting! Do you have a picture of the tank you keep the kubotai in?


----------



## mort (22 Feb 2016)

UllavL said:


> I agree with you on the habrosus, they stay on the ground. Therefore I was thinking of adding a school of pygmeaus since they aren't as bottom oriented. What do you think?



I'm sorry these are the only dwarf cories I've had the pleasure to look after, so can't really help.

As I sit here though and the tank is dimly lit with ambient light, I can see them flying around the tank. They definitely seem more active in dimmer conditions but are still ot and about when the lights are on. I would say however, and not sure its the same with other dwarfs, that they aren't exactly peaceful. My Adolfoi's gentle roam the substrate snuffling about and are very calming to watch but these tear around the place. So if you want a quite tank and pygmeaus act the same you might need a rethink. For me they add something you can't get with any other fish and I love them so don't mind the hyper activity.


----------



## darren636 (22 Feb 2016)

UllavL said:


> I agree with you on the habrosus, they stay on the ground. Therefore I was thinking of adding a school of pygmeaus since they aren't as bottom oriented. What do you think?


My pygmies spend 99% of their time on the substrate.

All the dwarf Cory's do, really .


----------



## UllavL (22 Feb 2016)

darren636 said:


> My pygmies spend 99% of their time on the substrate.
> 
> All the dwarf Cory's do, really .


If do, i'll think I'll rethink


----------



## darren636 (22 Feb 2016)

UllavL said:


> If do, i'll think I'll rethink



The only time my pygmy's leave the substrate to browse the upper plants is when the lights are off, and my tank is low light.
40w over 260 litres.


----------



## abhip29 (23 Feb 2016)

horadandia atukorali is one you could consider.. Not sure if you could get them there.. They would look great.. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## UllavL (23 Feb 2016)

Don't seem to be available here, but yes I agree, could have been a nice choice!


----------



## alto (25 Feb 2016)

darren636 said:


> All the dwarf Cory's do, really


my _C hastatus_ spend a good portion of their time roaming over rocks & plant leafs & swimming about ie a glance at the tank almost always has Cory's in view moving about (I've ~15 hastatus & can generally count 6-10)
Note they are the only fish in a small tank (ADA 45P with "mist" back & sides - tank is in an East facing window) with mad amounts of baby shrimp (& a few adults) so perhaps this affects their behavior.

A friend has a tank with _C. pygmaeus_ and they seem less inclined to be on view except when in rather larger numbers ... but there is also a lot more activity around this tank.




UllavL said:


> Interesting! Do you have a picture of the tank you keep the kubotai in?


Sorry no photos though I keep _thinking_ of doing some  - maybe when the new camera gets sorted ... (don't hold your breath!)

Tank is an old Oceanic 90cm x 45cm x 52cm (height)
Moderate CO2, flow, plants, light, soft acidic (tap) water ~pH 6.0 - 6.4 

(sorry this was more detailed but disappeared  when actually posted so now just the basics  )


----------



## UllavL (26 Feb 2016)

Maybe I should just get more habrosus which I already have 12 of. Find them rather bold, but there is no other fish to be afraid of.


----------



## chrismiller12341 (27 Feb 2016)

This would be kind of random but have you ever thought of Thai micro crabs. Very small. I think they would do wonders for scale being that they are so small. Just trying to think out of the box. They won't bother your fish at all. I'm not 100% but I thing your fish will not bother them also. 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## zozo (28 Feb 2016)

I'm not personaly experienced with them.. But from wath i read the Rosy Loach, seems to be very bold little fish for their size and tho it's a loach it often schoals mid region of the tank. Not smaller but same size as Espei..  Still might be a better choice for a shallow open top than rasbora's.. I was considering them myself, not yet decided.
http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/yunnanilus-sp-rosy/


----------



## chrismiller12341 (28 Feb 2016)

That is good looking fish.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------

